# Scuff lines and small bumps on Waterlox countertop



## irish620 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I have applied 5 coats of Waterlox with a natural bristle brush and seem to be having an issue 
getting a nice finished surface. I scuff sanded lightly with 320 to remove imperfections after 
coats 3,4 & 5. The scuff lines seems to have appeared after the last coat but I have been battling 
small "nubs" or bumps the whole way. I blow the countertop offwith air multiple times and clean
after each scuff with a damp paint thinner rag. I know my garage isn't a perfect finishing space 
but I have sprayed a waterborne clear finish with much better surface result than Waterlox.

I have been very good about cleaning and blowing out my brush but now I am thinking it could be 
the root of my issues, since I am in the later stages of the finish. The brush does tend to lose its "fan" 
towards the end of the application, along with leaving behind other imperfections as well.

This is my first time using Waterlox and like the ease of use and look of the product but what is the trick 
for getting a nice smooth finish ? Perhaps a clean rag applicator now ? The faint scuff lines will be hard to 
remove, right ?

Anyone offer any suggestions ?

Thanks for any advice !


----------



## JayCop (Sep 26, 2011)

Waterlox being a oil varnish mix is slower drying than the sprays you have been using. This will let dust into the finish. Try letting the dust in the shop settle, no blowing air around. Use a higher grit sandpaper like 600g-1000g since you are now only abrading the finish not the wood. Wipe the surface clean, and try the cloth application while wiping off the excess. Good luck


----------



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

I use Waterlox Original all the time and love it. I learned to apply it and then wipe it off completely with clean rags. It's particularly important to remove it from the corners and crevices. I've never let it dry without wiping with rags. I apply the second and subsequent coats with #0000 steel wool and wipe it completely dry after each application. It has come out perfectly every time. I suspect you are letting it dry without wiping. I don't know if using steel wool will remove the scuffs, but that's what I'd try. 
Good Luck
Glen


----------

